# How to navigate round trip ride



## Cwh (Jan 30, 2017)

Today I picked up my very first rider, and when we got to the destination, she surprised me by asking me to wait so I could take her back home. I tried to figure it out while I was waiting for her, but I saw no way to do it. Fortunately, it was a short trip, so I didn't really need the GPS, but what if I had? Is there a way to tell it to navigate back to the pick up point? Also, as far as payment, I simply let the meter run while I waited and ended the trip when I got back to her home. Should I have handled it differently? 

Thanks in advance for all answers. I'm nervous about accepting another rider till I know what to do if this happens again.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

Just change the destination in the Uber app back to the original destination and then hit the navigate button.
I know she surprise you but I usually hit the stop new trip request button on the way so you don't get a ping before you get there


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

It's better to advise the passenger to make any destination changes through their app. That way there is no way for them to claim fraud to Uber later to get out of paying for the trip.

Don't sit there waiting more than a few minutes either, unless the rest of the trip is going to be worthwhile. Your per minute waiting time is pennies per minute.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

tradedate said:


> It's better to advise the passenger to make any destination changes through their app. That way there is no way for them to claim fraud to Uber later to get out of paying for the trip.
> 
> Don't sit there waiting more than a few minutes either, unless the rest of the trip is going to be worthwhile. Your per minute waiting time is pennies per minute.


I know it's better to have them change the address in the app but half of them is so clueless or drunk that it just takes too much time. I have to change the destination multiple times including multiple destinations on a single trip and I've never had a problem. If I waited for them to do it I would be sitting there for too long. I have noticed that even though there's a fixed fair if you change the destination you will get paid for the multiple stops.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Have the pax change the destination from the drop off location back to the pickup location. It will come thru the driver app and navigate for you. 

That way you still have an Uber pax, you'll get paid for the round trip and you will be covered by Uber insurance for the return trip.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> I know it's better to have them change the address in the app but half of them is so clueless or drunk that it just takes too much time. I have to change the destination multiple times including multiple destinations on a single trip and I've never had a problem. If I waited for them to do it I would be sitting there for too long. I have noticed that even though there's a fixed fair if you change the destination you will get paid for the multiple stops.


Tell the pax that they need to update the destination in their app. Tell them it's to prevent fraud. Either they do it or you end the ride and tell them to order another when they are ready.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

If they aren't clear on how to change the address, you can change it, BUT there have been some horror stories on here of drivers who changed hte address at passenger request, then passenger *****ed ot uber they never requested the change and were refunded. I'd say if they don't know how to do it, then have them show you their phone and train them on it. It's not too hard.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

mattadams said:


> If they aren't clear on how to change the address, you can change it, BUT there have been some horror stories on here of drivers who changed hte address at passenger request, then passenger *****ed ot uber they never requested the change and were refunded. I'd say if they don't know how to do it, then have them show you their phone and train them on it. It's not too hard.


I guess it's a function of where you are and your experience. I work in Portland Maine and have close to 5000 rides under my belt. I probably change destinations for PAX at least 20 to 25 times a week and have never had a problem.
Imagine the first time I have a case of fraud claims against me or lose out on a fare, I might have a change of heart.

EDIT.... as a matter of fact when I make a stop for a customer I change the address to the stop and then change the address back to the original destination when we get going. That way I generally get paid a little more for the time and the fact that it might take me out of my way. With the set fares the way they are if I just left it as the original destination I would only get the original Fair and not get paid for any wait time or additional mileage. I change destinations all the time even without asking the customer and I have yet to have a problem


----------



## ubique (Jan 13, 2017)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> Just change the destination in the Uber app back to the original destination and then hit the navigate button.
> I know she surprise you but I usually hit the stop new trip request button on the way so you don't get a ping before you get there


Whoa! I've been doing a lot of round trips as well, and I've just been navigating by memory with the assistance of the passenger. So far they've been more than happy to give verbal directions - sometimes they even change their minds about where they want to go anyway. BUT - how do you chance the destination in the Uber app? I had no idea we could do this!!! And where is this stop new trip request button? I get trip requests when I'm right in the middle of one all the time, and I'd like it to stop.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cwh said:


> Today I picked up my very first rider, and when we got to the destination, she surprised me by asking me to wait so I could take her back home. I tried to figure it out while I was waiting for her, but I saw no way to do it. Fortunately, it was a short trip, so I didn't really need the GPS, but what if I had? Is there a way to tell it to navigate back to the pick up point? Also, as far as payment, I simply let the meter run while I waited and ended the trip when I got back to her home. Should I have handled it differently?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all answers. I'm nervous about accepting another rider till I know what to do if this happens again.


It sometimes won't allow address you picked up from.
But it will allow address next door or across the street from pickup.
Just enter all stops as destinations,then update upon arrival at stops to next destination to avoid stacked rides.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Have the pax change the destination from the drop off location back to the pickup location. It will come thru the driver app and navigate for you.
> 
> That way you still have an Uber pax, you'll get paid for the round trip and you will be covered by Uber insurance for the return trip.


AND ,YOU HELP PAX AVOID ANOTHER UBER RIDE FEE !( which Uber deserves losing because if PAX orders a ride sitting in your car,Uber will send another driver from 15 minutes away.
Reward Uber for screwing you this way !)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> I know it's better to have them change the address in the app but half of them is so clueless or drunk that it just takes too much time. I have to change the destination multiple times including multiple destinations on a single trip and I've never had a problem. If I waited for them to do it I would be sitting there for too long. I have noticed that even though there's a fixed fair if you change the destination you will get paid for the multiple stops.


Click on my first signature link to see a glaring example of why you should ALWAYS change destination in the PAX APP with NO EXCEPTIONS!

If you must, have them show you their phone and go step by step with them on how to change the destination.

It may be small money here and there, but one day it make be a big fare and if you are trained to do this every time, you'll forget and you will lose that money.

Otherwise, if the pax is wanting you to WAIT on them for a return trip, that's usually a no go for me. I don't get paid to wait! If it's a simple "We're picking up my friend then going to next destination" I'm ok with that.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

ubique said:


> Whoa! I've been doing a lot of round trips as well, and I've just been navigating by memory with the assistance of the passenger. So far they've been more than happy to give verbal directions - sometimes they even change their minds about where they want to go anyway. BUT - how do you chance the destination in the Uber app? I had no idea we could do this!!! And where is this stop new trip request button? I get trip requests when I'm right in the middle of one all the time, and I'd like it to stop.


Other people mostly explained it. It's very simple. Just click the menu button on the ride screen and on the next screen you will see you at the bottom , a stop new trip request button". As far as change of address just tap the address and change it.

On a side note, I hear a lot of people saying never do this and never do that but I always try to accommodate people. I don't think this is the worst job in the world and I Do It full time. It's true have to work longer hours in the winter than summer but I do manage to make a living. I also like the people I drive and I like to accommodate them if possible.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

If a pax asks me to stop and wait I respond I'm sorry Mr. Customer, we don't get paid to wait but if you want to leave a cash tip upfront I'll wait. $1 = 1 minute. Otherwise, we can end the trip now, and I'll wait here, and when you are ready to go back just request a new ride. If I'm still here I can take you (this will get you another $3.25-$3.75 or whatever), but let them know that if another ride comes in the meantime you'll have to take it, however there's lots of drivers out there and someone else can be there in 5 minutes too.

This is the worst on short trips... If the Pax is only going 2 or 3 miles round trip, you will probably only earn the min-fare for what could amount to 30 mins of your time...


----------



## Cwh (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for all you replies. I'm trying to understand them, but I'm still confused. The one that's the clearest is that the pax should have simply made a new trip request from her destination back to her home. That makes sense in theory, though in this case, the passenger was blind, so someone must have made the original request for her. Even if she's had her phone with her, she couldn't have done it.



ubique said:


> Whoa! I've been doing a lot of round trips as well, and I've just been navigating by memory with the assistance of the passenger. So far they've been more than happy to give verbal directions - sometimes they even change their minds about where they want to go anyway. BUT - how do you chance the destination in the Uber app? I had no idea we could do this!!! And where is this stop new trip request button? I get trip requests when I'm right in the middle of one all the time, and I'd like it to stop.


But I'm with ubique in not understanding Brooklyn Louis' advice (which I appreciate). Let's say I pick up a pax who has requested destination A. Later, he changes his mind and decides he wants to go to destination B. In the driver app, can I change the destination in order to navigate there without ending the trip? And I assumed that you would not get new trip requests while in the middle of a trip. Like ubique, I'd like to know how to prevent that.

What makes me nervous about all of this is that there no way to simulate all these complications before doing it for real. The one video I've seen that Uber offers to teach new drivers to use the driver app is laughably basic--almost useless. I've made a few practice drives with family members, but I'm still really nervous about being confused or making mistakes with paying passengers.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

RussellP said:


> If a pax asks me to stop and wait I respond I'm sorry Mr. Customer, we don't get paid to wait but if you want to leave a cash tip upfront I'll wait. $1 = 1 minute. Otherwise, we can end the trip now, and I'll wait here, and when you are ready to go back just request a new ride. If I'm still here I can take you (this will get you another $3.25-$3.75 or whatever), but let them know that if another ride comes in the meantime you'll have to take it, however there's lots of drivers out there and someone else can be there in 5 minutes too.
> 
> This is the worst on short trips... If the Pax is only going 2 or 3 miles round trip, you will probably only earn the min-fare for what could amount to 30 mins of your time...


You know this sounds like a really good idea. Speaking for myself I am very non-confrontational. I owned a retail business for 30 years and we never argue with customers. I never tried to shake them down for more money and I had a pretty good run with a successful business.

Those habits are hard to break. I just don't want to argue with the PAX. The give me a tip that's fine if they don't I just drive off.

I would do anything to avoid sitting there in my car telling a PAXs to get out of my car. It's just how I am. Avoiding a confrontation is worth losing the potential gain in money. I do okay


----------



## Cwh (Jan 30, 2017)

RussellP said:


> If a pax asks me to stop and wait I respond I'm sorry Mr. Customer, we don't get paid to wait but if you want to leave a cash tip upfront I'll wait. $1 = 1 minute. Otherwise, we can end the trip now, and I'll wait here, and when you are ready to go back just request a new ride. If I'm still here I can take you (this will get you another $3.25-$3.75 or whatever), but let them know that if another ride comes in the meantime you'll have to take it, however there's lots of drivers out there and someone else can be there in 5 minutes too.
> 
> This is the worst on short trips... If the Pax is only going 2 or 3 miles round trip, you will probably only earn the min-fare for what could amount to 30 mins of your time...


Good advice. This trip was less than a mile, and she made me wait ten minutes for her! I was a bit irked but more concerned with getting experience than a few bucks.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Cwh said:


> That makes sense in theory, though in this case, the passenger was blind, so someone must have made the original request for her. Even if she's had her phone with her, she couldn't have done it.


Uber pax app has accessibility functions - Voice functions for blind users... fmi https://accessibility.uber.com/#riders-who-are-blind-or-low-vision

You can change the destination address by just touching the address and it will ask you for a new one. In the case of a blind user, I probably wouldn't be so much of a hardass about making them change it, but like steveK said, it's always best to make the passenger change the address, because then it's really hard for them to dispute extra charges since the request came from their own phone.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

Cwh said:


> Thanks for all you replies. I'm trying to understand them, but I'm still confused. The one that's the clearest is that the pax should have simply made a new trip request from her destination back to her home. That makes sense in theory, though in this case, the passenger was blind, so someone must have made the original request for her. Even if she's had her phone with her, she couldn't have done it.
> 
> But I'm with ubique in not understanding Brooklyn Louis' advice (which I appreciate). Let's say I pick up a pax who has requested destination A. Later, he changes his mind and decides he wants to go to destination B. In the driver app, can I change the destination in order to navigate there without ending the trip? And I assumed that you would not get new trip requests while in the middle of a trip. Like ubique, I'd like to know how to prevent that.
> 
> What makes me nervous about all of this is that there no way to simulate all these complications before doing it for real. The one video I've seen that Uber offers to teach new drivers to use the driver app is laughably basic--almost useless. I've made a few practice drives with family members, but I'm still really nervous about being confused or making mistakes with paying passengers.


Notwithstanding all the implications, just tap the address bar and you can change it. It is that simple.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> You know this sounds like a really good idea. Speaking for myself I am very non-confrontational. I owned a retail business for 30 years and we never argue with customers. I never tried to shake them down for more money and I had a pretty good run with a successful business.
> 
> Those habits are hard to break. I just don't want to argue with the PAX. The give me a tip that's fine if they don't I just drive off.
> 
> I would do anything to avoid sitting there in my car telling a PAXs to get out of my car. It's just how I am. Avoiding a confrontation is worth losing the potential gain in money. I do okay


I'm also non-confrontational, and it honestly took me about 6 months of being taken advantage of before I got the cojones to say No to requests for stop and wait. Pax will do anything to save a couple bucks, including trying to stack multiple trips into one, but I prefer it to not be at my expense.

Here's another example.... I picked up a guy at the airport the other day, he had a suitcase and all. The address he put into the App was for a bar across town. I thought it was weird to go straight from the airport to a bar with a big suitcase, and as usual I confirmed the address with the Pax, he said yes, that's his destination, however he wants to stop by XYZ street so he can drop of his suitcase and change his clothes "real quick"...

This is clearly to me a case where the Pax should be taking 2 separate trips, but he wanted to save a couple bucks by combining the two into 1. I convinced him to change the destination to his house, and just request a new ride when he's ready to go out to the bar. He was totally fine with that.

This is ride-share... It's not a personal chauffeur service. Chauffeurs get paid to do that, and we certainly do not.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> ... EDIT.... as a matter of fact when I make a stop for a customer I change the address to the stop and then change the address back to the original destination when we get going. That way I generally get paid a little more for the time and the fact that it might take me out of my way. ...


It doesn't work that way. You are paid a "per minute" fee for the time of the ride, whether you're driving toward the destination or waiting outside a 7-11. Uber doesn't care and doesn't distinguish between driving time and wait time. Likewise, if you go out your of your way for a stop (or any other reason) Uber calculates based on actual miles driven, not by some theoretical calculation of what a direct course would have been. There are a few exceptions to this, for instance if there's a complaint that you got lost or deliberately prolonged the trip to get a higher fee.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I'm also non-confrontational, and it honestly took me about 6 months of being taken advantage of before I got the cojones to say No to requests for stop and wait. Pax will do anything to save a couple bucks, including trying to stack multiple trips into one, but I prefer it to not be at my expense.
> 
> Here's another example.... I picked up a guy at the airport the other day, he had a suitcase and all. The address he put into the App was for a bar across town. I thought it was weird to go straight from the airport to a bar with a big suitcase, and as usual I confirmed the address with the Pax, he said yes, that's his destination, however he wants to stop by XYZ street so he can drop of his suitcase and change his clothes "real quick"...
> 
> ...


I hear you. And there has beenPAX that have pushed me to the edge also.

I had this one guy in South Portland make me wait 6 minutes and just as I was turning around to drive or if he came running around and stood in front of my car.he had a 4.36 rating so I should have expected trouble

He gets into my car and wants to go about a half a mile away. On the way he said he needs to stop at the supermarket. I was annoyed and told him I can't wait outside for you to do your shopping and then take you in such a short trip I don't get paid for it, he got all pissy so I dropped him off at the supermarket. Of course I got one star, and I gave him one star but I feel better.

It's just a do this full-time and I care about things like my rating and I do make enough money to live on so I take a little s*** sometimes. It's just easier on the stress levels


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> It doesn't work that way. You are paid a "per minute" fee for the time of the ride, whether you're driving toward the destination or waiting outside a 7-11. Uber doesn't care and doesn't distinguish between driving time and wait time. Likewise, if you go out your of your way for a stop (or any other reason) Uber calculates based on actual miles driven, not by some theoretical calculation of what a direct course would have been. There are a few exceptions to this, for instance if there's a complaint that you got lost or deliberately prolonged the trip to get a higher fee.


I do understand that. But Uber now quotes a flat rate to go to the destination. If you just go from point A to point B then Uber will only charge the flat rate no matter how you deviate from the trip. If you don't change the destination when you make a stop you will not get more than the flat rate. By changing the destination any deviation from the root or additional time for waiting will be charged.

I am saying this from experience not from any definitive factual knowledge. There is a possibility I'm wrong but it just seems they I get the full amount when I do this


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Another concern about round-trips is sometimes the Uber meter screws up and if you go look at your trip history, it'll show your start and end points with a straight line between them... Any time this happens you have to request fare review anyway, but it's especially risky with round trips, because if the start and stop is the same, it may think you drove 0 miles. Moral of the story, check thru your trip history each night and make sure none of the maps show a straight line. Double check any multi-stop trips to make sure the route you took is shown accurately.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> I do understand that. But Uber now quotes a flat rate to go to the destination. If you just go from point A to point B then Uber will only charge the flat rate no matter how you deviate from the trip. If you don't change the destination when you make a stop you will not get more than the flat rate. By changing the destination any deviation from the root or additional time for waiting will be charged.
> 
> I am saying this from experience not from any definitive factual knowledge. There is a possibility I'm wrong but it just seems they I get the full amount when I do this


As soon as a change of destination occurs, the flat rate is voided. The flat rate includes a bit of overestimation. If you do your job and get the Pax there quickly and efficiency, Uber gets to keep the over estimate amount, however on the flip side, if you say hit traffic/detour and the route is longer than the estimate, they'll up the fare and charge the pax based on actual mileage. It's win-win for Uber, and Lose-Lose for drivers and pax.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Another concern about round-trips is sometimes the Uber meter screws up and if you go look at your trip history, it'll show your start and end points with a straight line between them... Any time this happens you have to request fare review anyway, but it's especially risky with round trips, because if the start and stop is the same, it may think you drove 0 miles. Moral of the story, check thru your trip history each night and make sure none of the maps show a straight line. Double check any multi-stop trips to make sure the route you took is shown accurately.


Actually that's what led me to start changing destinations. I swear that I was not getting paid for stops when I didn't change the destination. 
In the big picture I find that this practice is Led from me to get more money rather than less. I've had surge fares where i drove all over dropping three of four people off and I made some very big money.stops can be very profitable.

I am careful and never fail to call to Uber'should attention a mistake.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> It doesn't work that way. You are paid a "per minute" fee for the time of the ride, whether you're driving toward the destination or waiting outside a 7-11. Uber doesn't care and doesn't distinguish between driving time and wait time. Likewise, if you go out your of your way for a stop (or any other reason) Uber calculates based on actual miles driven, not by some theoretical calculation of what a direct course would have been. There are a few exceptions to this, for instance if there's a complaint that you got lost or deliberately prolonged the trip to get a higher fee.





RussellP said:


> As soon as a change of destination occurs, the flat rate is voided. The flat rate includes a bit of overestimation. If you do your job and get the Pax there quickly and efficiency, Uber gets to keep the over estimate amount, however on the flip side, if you say hit traffic/detour and the route is longer than the estimate, they'll up the fare and charge the pax based on actual mileage. It's win-win for Uber, and Lose-Lose for drivers and pax.


RussellP responded to what I was talking about. Uber quotes a flat rate. If you don't change the destination and you make stops or deviate from the root you won't get paid for additional mileage unless you change the destination .


----------



## ubique (Jan 13, 2017)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> Other people mostly explained it. It's very simple. Just click the menu button on the ride screen and on the next screen you will see you at the bottom , a stop new trip request button". As far as change of address just tap the address and change it.
> 
> On a side note, I hear a lot of people saying never do this and never do that but I always try to accommodate people. I don't think this is the worst job in the world and I Do It full time. It's true have to work longer hours in the winter than summer but I do manage to make a living. I also like the people I drive and I like to accommodate them if possible.


Tap the address where? I haven't even found where the app on my phone tells what the destination actually is (except for that split second while accepting a trip it does display the pickup location - but that disappears the second I accept the ride) - it just gives the step-by-step GPS instructions.

I'm with you about accommodating people. I don't see a problem with waiting while my passenger goes into a gas station to buy cigarettes - it's not likely that I'd get another trip request and be making fare in less time than it takes him to come back to the car anyway. And I've already got a few regulars, so relationship-building is always a motivation.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> RussellP responded to what I was talking about. Uber quotes a flat rate. If you don't change the destination and you make stops or deviate from the root you will get paid for additional mileage unless you change the destination .


What the Pax pays and what the driver gets paid are not linked... Driver gets paid based on actual time/mileage no matter what.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

RussellP said:


> What the Pax pays and what the driver gets paid are not linked... Driver gets paid based on actual time/mileage no matter what.


Are you sure? If I drive someone to a Destination 5 miles away and then return after waiting for them a few minutes at their house or something I will get the full mileage and time weather change the destination or not?


----------



## ubique (Jan 13, 2017)

(You know, I've been too scared to go clicking around on things when I'm on a ride, because what if I do something that clears the destination and - as is typical around here - I've got a passenger who doesn't know how to re-enter it, and then we wind up in a mess? Many of my passengers don't even have mobile phones, their children or grandchildren order the Uber for them. I'm in a small town, so far everybody else is as clueless as I am.)


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> Are you sure? If I drive someone to a Destination 5 miles away and then return after waiting for them a few minutes at their house or something I will get the full mileage and time weather change the destination or not?


Yes, when upfront fares were announced, they said driver pay will not change in any way (except now uber technically gets a higher % of what the pax pays because of their overestimate), but driver still have always been paid based on actual miles and time.

For the meter to work accurately, you must have GPS signal and 3G/4G signal the entire trip. Where you run into problems is if you lose signal on either one then the meter won't update correctly, but as long as you stayed connected to both the whole time, then it should show your miles accurately.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You should familiarize yourself with the Pax app. Take a short ride around the block if you must, that way you see how the pax app works and it'll become clear where you change the address.

It used to be more difficult to change the address, now they have a "CHANGE" button next to the destination address.

It's not just a matter of getting paid for your miles driven, it will do that automatically as long as you remain on trip.

The point of changing the address is to prevent a known scam where a Pax will ask you to do a round trip, driver complies by changing the address JUST in their navigation, and the pax sends a complaints to Uber claiming an inefficient route. As far as Uber knows, you just forgot to end the trip at the originally requested destination.

That's why you have the address updated in the Pax app so there's no doubt that pax requested an additional destination.

I learned the easy way, lost about $2 on a fare. Weeks later, this trip happened:



steveK2016 said:


> So many in another thread said "Don't worry about it, just take them to multiple locations without a change in app!" The pax wanted me to take his girlfriend to work after I dropped him off at the bottom location.
> 
> So this came in after hours of processing
> 
> ...


Not every pax will do it to you, you may get lucky, but it is a known scam. Learn the easy way by your fellow drivers advice, rather than the hard way with loss earnings....


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Yes, when upfront fares were announced, they said driver pay will not change in any way (except now uber technically gets a higher % of what the pax pays because of their overestimate), but driver still have always been paid based on actual miles and time.
> 
> For the meter to work accurately, you must have GPS signal and 3G/4G signal the entire trip. Where you run into problems is if you lose signal on either one then the meter won't update correctly, but as long as you stayed connected to both the whole time, then it should show your miles accurately.


Well that just sucks. Does the additional fair that Uber collects show in my trip history ? Do they just pocket it on the sly?

Uber Should give you your percentage of the fair no matter what the fair is.

Edit..... sorry for the misspelling, I'm using a speakandspell.

You know now that you mention it I use the passenger app to check on other cars. Lots of times I hit the fair home to check and see if surge rates. Fluctuates wildly from night to night. Sometimes it's $10 to get home and other times it's $6 from the same location, so if uber gives the fair based on $6 then they pocket in the additional $4 if they charge $10. I get s***


----------



## Cwh (Jan 30, 2017)

OK, thanks. So the trip will continue, but with navigation to a new location and with the fare continuing to increase.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> Well that just sucks. Does the additional fair that Uber collects show in my trip history ? Do they just pocket it on the sly?
> 
> Uber Should give you your percentage of the fair no matter what the fair is.
> 
> ...


The driver app does not show you what the pax actually paid. The only way to know is to I have asked pax what they paid before. What they pay is typically about $2 more than what the Fare is shown to the driver. Yes Uber pockets the difference on the down-low. Their 25% commission is now more like 33% to 40% in some cases.

Nothing in our agreement with Uber states that we get 75% of anything. And there's no regulation that says Uber must keep driver pay in-line with what Pax pay... So tomorrow, Uber could announce they are doubling the pax fare, but keeping driver pay the same... and you nor I can do anything about it except quit, or suck it up.

Also you can see the surge rates in the driver app, you just need to zoom in enough and you'll see 1.5x....1.7x etc all over the map.


----------

